
NASA Experiments with On-Demand, Electric Personal Air Vehicles - elmar
http://www.govtech.com/fs/NASA-Experiments-with-On-Demand-Electric-Personal-Air-Vehicles.html
======
323454
Cool idea but without some verifiable data I have to think that the claims
made in the article are wildly optimistic.

~~~
elmar
you are correct, just like the biggest PR stunt on CES 2016 the Ehang 184.

